# "mj Tubes" Optimization



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I put a new set of fixed 1842 tubes on my BunnyBuster yesterday and took it out for a test. The same thing happened that happened the last time I tried these after using flats for a while: I was pretty inaccurate with them. Lots of stray shots for no good reason.
I like this setup and want to be able to use it for general everyday plinking, but I refuse to use a less accurate setup, so I looked at the tubes and tried to figure out what might be wrong.
What I came up with is this- I use the tubes cut 14"long and looped (just like you would do for a Dankung) and then inserted in a short (1" or so) piece of 1/4" tubing and tied on OTT like you would flats. I just found the middle of the loop, bent it there and slipped the bigger tube over. I always tie them on with the inside tube going to the top of the pouch. When I really looked at it I figured out that this makes the pouch naturally cant down quite a bit when you pull it back. So this time I made the side going to the top of the pouch a little longer:







So when I pull it back the pouch is level:







I haven't tested this out yet so for now it's still just a theory. We'll see if it makes a difference.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I am very interested in what you find out MJ because I like to shoot with tubes on OTT frames sometimes too. This is the main reason I have used a leather tab and a peg for OTT frames, because it keeps the tubes in line better. I couldn't tell you if it really makes a difference, but it bothers me to see a twist in the rubber. Even with flats I tie them at the pouch to eliminate any twist, even though many pros don't seem to worry about it. One thing going for flats is the easy way they travel past the fork. Tubes seem to almost get in the way of the shot. I therefore use a pronounced flip when I shoot with tubes. The thing I decided I didn't like about using the leather tabs was tube wear at the hole in the leather. It isn't bad, but it does shorten the life of the tubes. Maybe tying paracord to the fork tips in a loop and running the tubes through the loops would straighten everything out better? I think it would help a lot. At least it is an easy way to use a set of twin tubes, and the extra length of larger tubing you use, slid up close to touch the paracord, would help too. The paracord attached to the fork tips would be in the same line as a Dankung type slingshot.
One tube tied onto the fork tip works just fine, but twin tubes requires something extra, I think.
What do you think?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I think you just have to practice with the rig you got, that's all. Smitty, you can't shoot with that MJ rig I sent you? It shot as well for me as any, once I practiced with it for a while. . .

Both of you: _Stop being so anal.







_


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> I think you just have to practice with the rig you got, that's all. Smitty, you can't shoot with that MJ rig I sent you? It shot as well for me as any, once I practiced with it for a while. . .
> 
> Both of you: _Stop being so anal.
> 
> ...











Hey, I'm no perfectionist. I wouldn't have even investigated this if I wasn't spraying shots all over the yard yesterday.
And for your information *it made a noticible difference! 
*I chased a can around the yard with the "optimized" tube setup and was much more accurate and no "fliers".
So there, who's anal now??


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh heck yeah Dayhiker, That slingshot with MJ tubes on it is great ! The tubes stay close together and it almost negates the problem of the tubes twisting. It shoots very nice. I was just going along with MJs' thread about working on a perfect attachment method for twin tubes over the top. His method is really fine, I just can't help experimenting every time I get an idea in question form. It made me think that a paracord loop would totally eliminate any twist in a twin tube rig. I have no idea how much accuracy is affected either way it is rigged.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

MJ -- I still







don't think it was the slingshot.


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

hi guys.
there's always another way. for double tubes I prefer a loop of leather. If nothing else it's one less thing to tie.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I like it alot!
I do much the same but with a piece of paracord tied on to the forks.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Are those button snaps? I was thinking of doing that but wasnt sure if they would hold. I want to be able to quickly change band sets.


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

NaturalFork said:


> Are those button snaps? I was thinking of doing that but wasnt sure if they would hold. I want to be able to quickly change band sets.


nope. they're actually the little brass screws you get in those adjustable type photo albums. so one piece is about 18mm solid, then tapped to hold a screw. they work beautifully i've got 3 catties and 4 sets of different bands, it takes about 2 minutes to swap.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

mj try adding about 1 inch then maybe two if needed to your rig . you loose some of the band length for clamping down perhaps this may help. I used to always cut my 19cm tubes exactly 19cm forgetting that a good inch is lost due to attachment .


----------

